
36c3 visitor who hosts neonazi and hate speech domains ejected from congress - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/hackerfantastic/status/1211590283806138368
======
IfOnlyYouKnew
I love these people who insist they are only in it for the “principle of free
speech”, then somehow make a completely unconnected point about NGOs rescuing
refugees from drowning being criminal in the next paragraph.

Accusing 36C3 of being “an organized crime syndicate founded to support left-
wing terrorism” is also the telling, both in terms of ideological drift as
well as capacity to reason.

...guess he’s just upset he got beaten up by girls.

